# 1080 says done deal (merged)



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*1080 says done deal*

Zach re-signs a 6 year deal, terms undisclosed.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

good, im glad to hear, im sick of hearing about zach randolph all the time:yes:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Let Zack Wait!*

What positive is going to come of locking this guy up for six years when we don't have to. Let him play out this year and stay out of trouble for a year. If he messes up, no one in their right mind will sign him for the max. Is he better than Kirilenko or Gasol, damn right. The difference is those guys haven't been busted smoking weed at a team function, in a car or been with people who were shooting up nightclubs and fighting pit bulls. Those are the types of players you invest in. Zach has a lot to prove. Let him prove it. If he does want out at the end of the year, do a sign and trade. Paxson in Chicago is doing the same thing with Curry and Chandler. Make them prove themselves for a full year, not just on the court, but with their commitment off the court.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds like it's a little late for that....


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Is it official yet?*

Is it official yet? If not I think we know why


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Big mistake. Should have let him wait out the year and prove himself over a full year, on and off the court.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> Big mistake. Should have let him wait out the year and prove himself over a full year, on and off the court.


I read the thread you started and I have to agree. Big mistake on the Blazers' part to be so quick about it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I wonder if teams may have been waiting to make serious offers for him, will now do so. He is now locked up for 6 years with no fear of him leving.

you just never know... now he may be traded while his stock is high and locked up for 6 years


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> you just never know... now he may be traded while his stock is high and locked up for 6 years


Maybe... it seems like he would have had more value before he signed his deal, though, because ANY team could have locked him up like the Blazers did once they signed for him.

On the other hand, now that he's on a long-term deal, it's possible he'll get into more trouble off the court or his drive will go down.

The Blazers are all the more likely to trade SAR now, I think.

Ed O.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*GOOD!*

This is great news in my opinion, and of course, I am never wrong....haha
Anyways, I am glad to have Zach on this team for years to come. I don't know why everyone completely hates him all of a sudden. Not only that, but 80 percent of the people on this board are whining and complaining like a Cure album. It is making this board really hard to read. Mope....mope.mope. mope. mope. mope.

Prunetang


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

> I don't know why everyone completely hates him all of a sudden. Not only that, but 80 percent of the people on this board are whining and complaining like a Cure album.


I don't hate Zack at all. I love the way he plays. He plays like a true Power Forward. He plays like a young Moses Malone. Selfish and relentless. He is just young and has a rough background. I think by rewarding him so early and not making him have another solid year is a big mistake. Now, what if they find out that he was involved in the Pit bull thing?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

All contracts are negotiable... but in the NBA limited by the CBA

its possible, knowing Zach was hinted at being involved, they may have an out clause for it if he is convicted


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

any new info. other than one radio report?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well, I am not really enthused about this deal, or the last few moves Nash has made for that matter. We now have, supposedly locked up 3/5 of our starting lineup to long term deals and this for a team that wasn't even a playoff team last year and has shown ZERO signs of being one this year as well.

POR is way over the cap now, we are literally STUCK with DA and Ruben. Both Damon, NVE and SAR who are expiring next year seemingly are worth very little via trade and the prospect of letting them walk for nothing offers little, if any value to POR, as it won't put the team anywher near under the salary cap. 

So that means we are pretty stuck with the team we got. All POR has next year to lure players here is a MLE and vet minimum, which EVERY OTHER team can offer as well. Meaning we will either use our MLE to vastly overpay a mediocre player in the hopes that he outperforms his contract, or we will be left to pick through the 3rd/4th tier players whom teams far more attractive to FA than POR will have already picked thru. Sounds promising.... 

This team has STILL failed to address its biggest needs that being a SHOOTING guard, and now our best prospect for filling that GAPING hole is a russian kid who won't even be on the roster until next year. Talk about wishful thinking...I'd say hope and a prayer.

So now POR has to hope that some team will offer something of significance for SAR, Damon and\or NVE. 

This team will not make the playoffs, and when it doesn't, how good is going to feel as a fan knowing that we are 
A) Over the cap and nowhere near to being a playoff, let alone CHAMPIONSHIP caliber team.
B) Saddled with contracts\players nobody wants (DA, Ruben)
C) STILL looking for a shooting guard and left with trying to find one with the MLE, Vet minimum or miraculously thru the draft.

So you fans who are celebrating all theses signings bettre have a lot of HOPE, b\c your going to need it when watching this team.

HOPE Zach stays out of trouble
HOPE Miles finds a jumpshot
HOPE Telfair does become a good\great PG
HOPE a team offers POR SOMETHING useful for SAR
HOPE Theo stays healthy
HOPE one or more of Oultaw, Khryapa or Monia develop into a decent player
HOPE Zach can learn how to pass and defend
HOPE POR can sign a useful player with the MLE
HOPE POR can find a SG....somewhere....
HOPE POR can unload Ruben and DA for anything
HOPE Cheeks learns how to actually...coach

So pardon me if I HOPE for a losing season, and I HOPE for a high lottery pick, b\c that is the only way I see POR REMOTELY finding its way out of this mess.

Congratulations Nash\Pattersen & ahem...Mr Allen. You just doomed this team to 3 + years of mediocrity, but hey at least you can say you made the playoffs and extended that streak...oh wait...nevermind. So what if you get bounced in the 1st round? It's not like your trying to win a championship or anything, right?

By all means keep celebrating the numbers that Zach puts up, but if I'll be watching to see how many WINS POR gets, with Zach I don't think the two go hand in hand, and that has been the problem all along.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

On the Olive Blog, they said it's rumored to be the max

6 years $86 million


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Considering Zach himself said in the oregonian the other day that they are close to a deal that was under the max but "just a little", I would find it hard to believe the Blazers just decided to give him the max anyways after they already convinced him to take less. Which also makes me question the validity of this initial report. Sometimes I wonder if 1080 does make stuff up. I mean, c'mon, everyone knew there was a HIGH likelihood of zach re-signing today based on his comments and those of his agents. You can read about it in the paper, let alone if you do a little research on-line. 1080 could have just decided to "break the story" before everyone else is with little or no conformation. In any event, I doubt it is a max deal.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Congratulations Nash\Pattersen & ahem...Mr Allen. You just doomed this team to 3 + years of mediocrity, but hey at least you can say you made the playoffs and extended that streak...oh wait...nevermind. So what if you get bounced in the 1st round? It's not like your trying to win a championship or anything, right?


I agree with everything you said KMurph. It does seem like the Blazers are "Hoping" against hope on several issues. I mean, you draft guys like Randolph, Woods, & Outlaw (all young guys with somewhat troubled past) and you hope they turn the corner. The Blazers are taking a risk on locking Randolph up, but what choice do they have? After missing the playoffs, the fans are growning restless, and if they p/o Randolph enough to the point where he walks away for nothing in return--that's the type of move that gets GM's fired. I don't think Zach is a Max player, but look at all the jack FA's made this offseason. When guys like Gasol, Kirelenko, Boozer, and K. Martin are getting HUGE contracts, you have to expect a player of Randolph's caliber is going to want the same. So now we hope. We hope he keeps his nose clean. Even though his game has flaws, it is fair to say that all of the before mentioned players do as well. I've never seen Martin make anything outside of 12 ft. Boozer is undersized, Gasol can be "soft" . . . You have to agree that, if Randolph can keep his personal life in order, he's worth the money by comparison to his peers. I'm no psychologist, but it if I'm the Blazers, I take all the precations to help Zach through this, including getting Woods the hell out of town on the next buss. All we can do is cross our fingers and hope Zach is for real. He says he's ready to be a team leader and put his past behind him. He better be, or we will be in the lottery for a long time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Isn't 1080 the same station that said the Blazers turned down a deal for Dirk this summer?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said KMurph. It does seem like the Blazers are "Hoping" against hope on several issues. I mean, you draft guys like Randolph, Woods, & *Outlaw (all young guys with somewhat troubled past*) and you hope they turn the corner. The Blazers are taking a risk on locking Randolph up, but what choice do they have? After missing the playoffs, the fans are growning restless, and if they p/o Randolph enough to the point where he walks away for nothing in return--that's the type of move that gets GM's fired. I don't think Zach is a Max player, but look at all the jack FA's made this offseason. When guys like Gasol, Kirelenko, Boozer, and K. Martin are getting HUGE contracts, you have to expect a player of Randolph's caliber is going to want the same. So now we hope. We hope he keeps his nose clean. Even though his game has flaws, it is fair to say that all of the before mentioned players do as well. I've never seen Martin make anything outside of 12 ft. Boozer is undersized, Gasol can be "soft" . . . You have to agree that, if Randolph can keep his personal life in order, he's worth the money by comparison to his peers. I'm no psychologist, but it if I'm the Blazers, I take all the precations to help Zach through this, including getting Woods the hell out of town on the next buss. All we can do is cross our fingers and hope Zach is for real. He says he's ready to be a team leader and put his past behind him. He better be, or we will be in the lottery for a long time.


Woods, Randolph ..yes. Outlaw?! He's as clean as they come!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Isn't 1080 the same station that said the Blazers turned down a deal for Dirk this summer?


So what? They actually reported that they had infomation suggesting that was the case, they didn't confirm it. Basically they were reporting a rumor. 

KGW has confirmed the deal is done as well, so it looks like 1080 was right on this one. They're actually right more often than not.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Woods, Randolph ..yes. Outlaw?! He's as clean as they come!



Outlaw might not be in the "thug" category. But, there was some question when he entered the draft about his motives. At the time he entered the draft, he had not completed the NCAA freshman accademic requirements. Also, there were questions about his work ethic and emotional maturity. What I meant, by listing his name in a group with Woods & Randoph, is that when you take a chance on a a high school kid or college underclassman (in the draft) there are questions about his character that just can't be answered at that time. Even Labron James had his critics, when he was rolling around in the Hum-V. You are correct about Outlaw, in that from what we've seen of his character so far, he's been great.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*ZACH extended*

Did he resign my freind drew says he saw it on the news and he said it was 6 years 84millions


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

READ THIS


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Just in case you were wondering, Zach will become a base year player beginning next summer. However, the possibility of trading him during this season, before the BYC status kicks in, is restricted by the so-called "poison pill provision". From Larry ****'s CBA FAQ page:



> For extended rookie scale contracts, the player's BYC begins on the July 1 preceding the first season of the extension. For example, if an extension of a rookie scale contract is signed on 10/30/99, his BYC begins on 7/1/00, because the first season of the extension is 00-01. If a team tries to trade an extended rookie between the date his extension is signed and the date it takes effect, his "trade value" for the receiving team is the average of the salaries in the last year of the scale contract and each year of the extension. This is called the "poison pill provision."


For better or worse, Zach is unlikely to be going anywhere in the near future. Let's hope he keeps his nose clean and continues to improve.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank E_blazer1.. heard of it before, never really looked into it much to memorize it yet.

OK, cool... now we know his trade value this year...

until we know later, lets assume its a max $86 mil contract for 6 years

$10.92
$12.29
$13.65
$15.02
$16.38
$17.75
=====
$86 mil + $1.8 mil this year = $87.8 mil / 7 = $12.54 mil as an average for the poison pill


OK, Ray Allen makes it in that range..... So does Pierce, Redd does not


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This morning Oregonian article :reporter:



> _ Zach Randolph has agreed to a contract extension with the Trail Blazers, according to his agent, but the Blazers say nothing has been completed.
> 
> "It's safe to say we have made significant progress," general manager John Nash said Sunday night. *"But we have nothing to report."
> 
> Nash said the original Sunday deadline set by the NBA for contract extensions was pushed back to 3 p.m. PST today because Sunday was not a business day for the league. *_




DEADLINEis now 3pm today


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> until we know later, lets assume its a max $86 mil contract for 6 years
> 
> ...


The problem is that that would would be his value for the receiving team. His value out for Portland would be his actual contract for this season, $1.8 million. That makes it almost impossible to match contracts within the 115% plus $100K rule.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Zach's one hell of a player, but I think locking him up for so long at such a high salary is an incredibly huge risk:

1. His game still has some serious deficiencies: Man-on defense, help defense, off-ball offensive positioning, decision-making with the ball, and passing out of double-teams. To sum it all up, one of the biggest knocks against the Blazers in recent years is that they don't play "smart" basketball, and Zach doesn't help them in that area at all IMO. I swear, if I see him waving his arms for the ball at the top of the key and pulling the defense towards our PG one more time, I'm gonna go berserk...

2. His off-court decision-making isn't much better than his on-court decision-making. So far, he hasn't been formally linked to Qyntel's pit bull troubles, so I can't / won't hold that against him. But ignoring that, we've all seen his pattern of poor decisions - associating with trouble-makers and being in the wrong place at the wrong time. And, IMO, unless Zach has dramatically changed as a person there's a good chance he'll continue his pattern. And if he does it's gonna leave the Blazers with $86M worth of egg on their faces for the next 7 seasons.

Like it or not, we now have our franchise player. I just hope he turns out to be another Moses Malone and not another Glenn Robinson. If the former, the Blazers will be vindicated 7 years from now. If the latter, however, the Blazers will look like chumps as soon as Zach gets into trouble again. In either case, I never want to hear the Blazers say they didn't see the red flags.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> The problem is that that would would be his value for the receiving team. His value out for Portland would be his actual contract for this season, $1.8 million. That makes it almost impossible to match contracts within the 115% plus $100K rule.



Thank you e_blazer1 for the info. its appreciated. Capology 101 is a never ending study


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazers have called a press conference today at 1:30... to announce the signing of Zach's contract extension.

ITS OFFICIAL!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nice post PBF....


Why do I feel depressed about the Blazers?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Blazers have called a press conference today at 1:30... to announce the signing of Zach's contract extension.
> 
> ITS OFFICIAL!


let me be the first one to say..

"So long to SAR. It's a shame you got mixed in the middle of this crap fest"


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

It looks like it's just under the max.. 

Link 



> Chad Ford reports Randolph's deal, when finally announced, will be worth between $80 and $83 million, and Ford says Zach has his agent to thank


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

We all knew that Miles would be resigned because Allen was in love with Miles. Was he in love with Zach as well and ignored all of the negatives with Zach?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I agree Scout...I think the last three signings have more to do with Paul Allen interfering into the contract negotiations, than Nash WANTING to resign them per se. If so, Allen is an idiot, he should do his GM and this franchise a favor and stay the hell out of it, let the GM HE hired do his job.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*So Has Zach Randolph Resigned Yet*

So Has Zach Randolph Resigned Yet 

my freind says he has but does anyone know or heard anything yet


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, he has. Browse the board for more info beyond that thread.


----------

